# TT lowering kit?



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi all

Got a MK3 TT Quattro SLine and not keen on the gap between wheel arch and tyre. I see a lot of peeps go for the eibach lowering springs and was wondering what sort of costs are involved and typical lowering to go for?

I can see sets on eBay for £100-£150 for 30mm lowering springs. Is this typical? Is 30mm a typical distance to lower by without any additional changes required eg dampers etc? And no rubbing

Also, ball park figures for a local garage to then fit them?

Sorry for all the questions. Bit new to all this modification marlarky 

Thank you


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

I installed H&R springs on my 2016 TT that i had. Looked great together with 15mm spacers all around. Will do the same thing with my upcoming 2018 TTRS.

Installing springs is not that hard actually if u are mechanically inclined. U will also need to do a wheel alignment afterwards


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

GTROMG said:


> I installed H&R springs on my 2016 TT that i had. Looked great together with 15mm spacers all around. Will do the same thing with my upcoming 2018 TTRS.
> 
> Installing springs is not that hard actually if u are mechanically inclined. U will also need to do a wheel alignment afterwards


Thanks. What amount did you lower it by? I guess I will end up at a local garage to fit in case i balls it up lol


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

I got the H&R springs, think they lower 20mm. Havent seen Eibach 30mm anywhere?


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

I had eibachs on a previous mk2, I was very happy with them-slight rubbing on the back, but I ran aftermarket alloys with a different offset.
I'm currently on voglands from demon tweets as they were cheaper-£135 compared to £200 when I was looking and I'm on 20" standard rims. No rubbing at all, car looks meaner now lowered and handles like it's on rails as a sportscar should imho. I'm reasonably handy with a spanner and I struggled massively, pretty much due to the multilink suspension and you have to disconnect the driveshafts, so resorted to my local garage (they charged around £120 to fit). If you do go ahead you must have a 4 wheel alignment carried out, mine was out after fitting and felt dangerous to drive-local ATS charged me around £65 and the difference was night and day-also if it's not out I don't think they charge ( if they do it's not a lot).
It is firm though, I'll warn you-not to everyone's taste!


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

FYI, there is a set of eibachs for sale in the parts section for £60. Worth a punt at that price fella!!!


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

simon3868 said:


> I had eibachs on a previous mk2, I was very happy with them-slight rubbing on the back, but I ran aftermarket alloys with a different offset.
> I'm currently on voglands from demon tweets as they were cheaper-£135 compared to £200 when I was looking and I'm on 20" standard rims. No rubbing at all, car looks meaner now lowered and handles like it's on rails as a sportscar should imho. I'm reasonably handy with a spanner and I struggled massively, pretty much due to the multilink suspension and you have to disconnect the driveshafts, so resorted to my local garage (they charged around £120 to fit). If you do go ahead you must have a 4 wheel alignment carried out, mine was out after fitting and felt dangerous to drive-local ATS charged me around £65 and the difference was night and day-also if it's not out I don't think they charge ( if they do it's not a lot).
> It is firm though, I'll warn you-not to everyone's taste!


Thanks for the details and information, and to those who also replied - very kind of you.

How much did you lower your car with the vogtlands? on Demon Tweats their product shows a lowering of 35mm front and 35mm rear for these spings. Their H&R says a lowering of 25mm front and rear and the H&R photo looks like a non linear shape spring so I guess it has a comfy first section to the bumps and then firms up more as the bump/roll is bigger? Do you have any photos of the new stance and is it a standard SLine TT or was it already lower than mine i.e. TTS or TTRS or Sports suspension etc?

Good call on the parts section - never thought of looking there. Doh. I will have to phone around a couple of local garages to obtain pricing for the change and for the 4-wheel alignment - good shout on that and see how much it will all cost in total.

As always, thanks to all, this forum is always a great sound board and wealth of information from it's members.


----------



## UltimoSamurai87 (Feb 16, 2017)

sukrw said:


> How much did you lower your car with the vogtlands?


I have Vogtland too. -35mm front and rear. This is mine after the installation:

Front




























Rear




























Front Bumper










After few month now the car sits a bit lower from the previous photos so if you have problem with speed bumps or garage entrance well, think about that :wink:


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

sukrw said:


> simon3868 said:
> 
> 
> > I had eibachs on a previous mk2, I was very happy with them-slight rubbing on the back, but I ran aftermarket alloys with a different offset.
> ...


35mm all round. I'll try to get photos up tomorrow for you. I have an S line TT which had the standard suspension, not the 10mm lowered.


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice photos. Thank you. Yes it looks miles better than stock ride heights. 
Very tempted


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

> 35mm all round. I'll try to get photos up tomorrow for you. I have an S line TT which had the standard suspension, not the 10mm lowered.


Excellent. Thanks. Be good to see it


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry, she is a bit filthy!!!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I am the one selling used Eibachs on here. PM me if interested!

Pics show the difference between lowered and mates which wasn't lowered. I also put 15mm spacers all aroun. The car looked 100 times better!


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

simon3868 said:


> Sorry, she is a bit filthy!!!


That does indeed look a whole lot better than mine as stock.

Cheers for the photos. Much appreciated.


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

TTimi said:


> I am the one selling used Eibachs on here. PM me if interested!
> 
> Pics show the difference between lowered and mates which wasn't lowered. I also put 15mm spacers all aroun. The car looked 100 times better!


Ah good to know, thank you for the details. I will have a think and maybe PM.


----------



## tt2018 (Nov 21, 2017)

GTROMG said:


> I installed H&R springs on my 2016 TT that i had. Looked great together with 15mm spacers all around. Will do the same thing with my upcoming 2018 TTRS.
> 
> Installing springs is not that hard actually if u are mechanically inclined. U will also need to do a wheel alignment afterwards


 Just purchased H&R 25mm lower spring kit and from the look of them out of the box, they seem much much longer than the stock ones (just visually looked under the car and counted the round layer on the spring, not sure if correct term but you know what I meant ).

Checked with H&R website and seemed correct part number, but just wanna check with you guys, are they actually longer than stock springs or just because the stock installed in the car so I cannot see the full length of them

Cheers


----------



## Domz (Aug 22, 2016)

How would I know if my S-Line is 10mm lower or not? Looks high as a kite tbh
Wondering if i got 25mm lowered springs would it be 15mm or 25mm drops from current...


----------



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

Domz, here's a before and after on our "Aus spec" TT Sline with H&R springs. The factory wheel gap is ridiculous so it had to go. Note that we have also fitted 10mm front and 15mm rear spacers.

THB I'm not very impressed with the ride quality after fitting the H&R's... it's just too firm for my liking. I really don't think these springs work well with the TT's factory shocks, it feels "over damped", thus I'll be taking mine out on Friday and replacing with some Bilstein coilovers.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

I suggest to you to consider the eibach pro kit! Works very well with original...in my sport have lowered good 3 cm !


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I have KW Variant 3 coilovers installed and can only say positive things about it. Very impressed - I was expecting much firmer ride, but was surprised with the final result. It also handles large bumps/potholes very well.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi mate! Can we have a photo complete from behind? I want to know how the spacers work from a complessive view .....

Thank you



PLAYRZ said:


> Domz, here's a before and after on our "Aus spec" TT Sline with H&R springs. The factory wheel gap is ridiculous so it had to go. Note that we have also fitted 10mm front and 15mm rear spacers.
> 
> THB I'm not very impressed with the ride quality after fitting the H&R's... it's just too firm for my liking. I really don't think these springs work well with the TT's factory shocks, it feels "over damped", thus I'll be taking mine out on Friday and replacing with some Bilstein coilovers.


----------



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

Jacopo79, here's a quick snap of the rear...


----------



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

Shaninnik said:


> I have KW Variant 3 coilovers installed and can only say positive things about it. Very impressed - I was expecting much firmer ride, but was surprised with the final result. It also handles large bumps/potholes very well.


Really good to hear you've had success with coilovers. I'll be fitting some to the TT in a few days and have been anxious to find out if they'll be a marked improvement over the factory setup and/or just using springs alone. Your results give me alot more confidence!


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

PLAYRZ said:


> Jacopo79, here's a quick snap of the rear...


Simply amazing!! Are yours the rims on the left? Or of the other Audi? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Domz (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks sweet cheers mate... you're right it's way too high.

I got the 20" rims so was worried about making the ride too hard. Eibach 30mm might do the trick, not sure about Vogtland 25mm.

The rear wih spacers looks awesome!



PLAYRZ said:


> Domz, here's a before and after on our "Aus spec" TT Sline with H&R springs. The factory wheel gap is ridiculous so it had to go. Note that we have also fitted 10mm front and 15mm rear spacers.
> 
> THB I'm not very impressed with the ride quality after fitting the H&R's... it's just too firm for my liking. I really don't think these springs work well with the TT's factory shocks, it feels "over damped", thus I'll be taking mine out on Friday and replacing with some Bilstein coilovers.


----------



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

Jacopo79 said:


> PLAYRZ said:
> 
> 
> > Jacopo79, here's a quick snap of the rear...
> ...


Haha. The rims on the left in that pic are the OEM rotors from my RS5. The TT belongs to the wife.... although I think I spend a little too much time fussing over it. I really do enjoy the TT.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

My TT looks like a crossover with its sky sky high suspension.

I've had a quote from AMD tuning in Essex for 30mm Eibach springs supplied, fitted and with Hunter 4 Wheel laser alignment for £449.95 inc VAT is this a good deal? :?


----------



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

For reference, here's a comparison pic of the different setups I've tried. Currently on the Bilsteins which we're much happier with.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

^ That looks amazing - I guess you get what you pay for thou as its a lot more expensive


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Well I've been reading and looking at everybody's lowered and stanced TT's and have to admit they look great. 
So much better than the standard 4x4 wheel arch gaps on mine which of course my eye is now drawn to 

Sooo after previously saying I was happy with my non S Line springs I've cracked and booked her in for a set of Eibach springs and alignment next week.

Sometimes I hate this forum


----------



## toca79 (Oct 5, 2016)

PLAYRZ said:


> For reference, here's a comparison pic of the different setups I've tried. Currently on the Bilsteins which we're much happier with.


How much harder, if at all, is the ride with the h&r suspensions Vs the standard s-line?
The roads where I live are pretty terrible so if they are too firm it's not worth it for me, the ride quality is barely acceptable as it is.... :-|


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

zooks said:


> Well I've been reading and looking at everybody's lowered and stanced TT's and have to admit they look great.
> So much better than the standard 4x4 wheel arch gaps on mine which of course my eye is now drawn to
> 
> Sooo after previously saying I was happy with my non S Line springs I've cracked and booked her in for a set of Eibach springs and alignment next week.
> ...


I'm looking to do exactly the same! Make sure u post pics up and let us know how u get on!


----------



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

toca79, I also found the standard Sline setup to be borderline acceptable. Before installing the H&R's I initially though "how much worse could it be".... well.. famous last words. The ride quality with the H&R springs with OEM shocks is noticeably firmer, harsh, feels over damped and IMO ruined the ride quality for use on anything other than perfect/near perfect roads. Sure, it got rid of the wheel gap but at the expense of daily livability.

After months of trying to convince myself it would get better, I'll get used to it, it's not so bad, blah, blah, blah, I had to pull the trigger on a set of coilovers to try an remedy the problem as it was quickly diminishing our enjoyment of the car. No real regrets with the Bilsteins, they are still firmer than OEM Sline setup but don't suffer the same issues I experienced with the H&R setup.

Given the 'sporty' nature of the TT to begin with, I didn't expect any lowered aftermarket solution to give me a plush ride but the Bilsteins, although still firm, feel much more sorted. Wish I had just gone that route from the start.


----------



## toca79 (Oct 5, 2016)

PLAYRZ said:


> toca79, I also found the standard Sline setup to be borderline acceptable. Before installing the H&R's I initially though "how much worse could it be".... well.. famous last words. The ride quality with the H&R springs with OEM shocks is noticeably firmer, harsh, feels over damped and IMO ruined the ride quality for use on anything other than perfect/near perfect roads. Sure, it got rid of the wheel gap but at the expense of daily livability.
> 
> After months of trying to convince myself it would get better, I'll get used to it, it's not so bad, blah, blah, blah, I had to pull the trigger on a set of coilovers to try an remedy the problem as it was quickly diminishing our enjoyment of the car. No real regrets with the Bilsteins, they are still firmer than OEM Sline setup but don't suffer the same issues I experienced with the H&R setup.
> 
> Given the 'sporty' nature of the TT to begin with, I didn't expect any lowered aftermarket solution to give me a plush ride but the Bilsteins, although still firm, feel much more sorted. Wish I had just gone that route from the start.


Thanks for the reply, my only concern with the bilsteins is that the car rides really low, not sure if it could be a problem with speed bumps (we have some that looks like hills more than bumps) and /or parking ramps.
Did you have any problems in this regard? How much light there is between the underbody and the road?


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

RenZo said:


> I'm looking to do exactly the same! Make sure u post pics up and let us know how u get on!


Will do. Opinions seem to be the Eibach pro Kit isnt as harse as the H&R Kit so I'm hoping this is the case.
i'm paying £450 inc supplied, fitted and aligned by Gwent VW. Not bad for an official Eibach UK dealer.


----------



## PLAYRZ (Jan 6, 2018)

toca79 said:


> Thanks for the reply, my only concern with the bilsteins is that the car rides really low, not sure if it could be a problem with speed bumps (we have some that looks like hills more than bumps) and /or parking ramps.
> Did you have any problems in this regard? How much light there is between the underbody and the road?


The B14 kit is height adjustable with the ability to lower the front 20-40mm and the rear 5-35mm so you can adjust to your preference. Mine are current set with the fronts approximately 4-5 threads from their lowest setting and the rears completely wound down (which means you could essentially raise the car 30mm if needed). I have no issue at my current heights, although you still need to take the usual care when encountering speed humps, steep driveways/inclines, etc.


----------



## toca79 (Oct 5, 2016)

PLAYRZ said:


> toca79 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply, my only concern with the bilsteins is that the car rides really low, not sure if it could be a problem with speed bumps (we have some that looks like hills more than bumps) and /or parking ramps.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the answer, sadly I just found out the bilstein b14 kit is not road legal here in italy (not sure why), will have to look at other options... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Well I had my Eibach pro Kit springs fitted today and so far very impressed with them.

I was worried about ruining the ride quality by lowering the car but those fears have been unfounded. The car rides almost the same as before, not harsh or crashy at all and no increase in road noise or vibrations. It only really feels a bit firmer on the biggest of bumps at would upset the standard setup.

Bear in mind i'm coming from standard TT suspension not S-Line springs so the gaps on mine were HUGE  
I'm no photographer but take a look at the before/after pics and the difference in ride height.
View attachment 2

View attachment 1


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

That looks so much better! Its good to know about the ride as that's one thing that I've been most concerned about as I do alot of miles but can't bare looking at the car on stilts!


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

I have the eibach pro kit too on my TT without Sline. I can say to you that the TT Will lower and lower in the next months....  very good handling in every situation!


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Jacopo79 said:


> I have the eibach pro kit too on my TT without Sline. I can say to you that the TT Will lower and lower in the next months....  very good handling in every situation!


Interesting to know. I'm really pleased with difference already and its a very subtle change in ride quality. 
If I didn't tell anyone they probably wouldn't know its been lowered which is good because I haven't told my wife


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Definite upgrade, looks much better, and especially if the ride quality is unaffected.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

zooks said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the eibach pro kit too on my TT without Sline. I can say to you that the TT Will lower and lower in the next months....  very good handling in every situation!
> ...


Ihihihihi!!!! LOL LOL you know.....that's the same for my girlfriend :mrgreen:


----------



## craig_thomas (Jan 14, 2018)

Bit late to this post but how are you guys finding the Eibach Pro springs now after having them for a while.

Is the ride still pretty good?


----------

